

Investing In The Cultural Revolution - dabent
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/06/investing-in-the-cultural-revolution.html

======
evangineer
So can we identify any startups that would be a part of the Cultural
Revolution that Wilson is talking about?

~~~
nbashaw
I'm almost hesitant to mention it, since they're the startup-du-jour, but
Airbnb is a perfect example. Can you imagine your grandparents using it?
Maybe, depending on whether or not they were hippies, but my guess is that the
majority of people in that generation would be far too scared to try it out.
It's definitely a cultural shift towards trust and informal arrangements.

------
shareme
Hmm, he wants more 4chan things to invest in?

